Ask HN: Do any accelerators specialize in “Remote First” or “Remote Only” teams? - webmaven
======
notahacker
Are you more interested in seed funding itself, or in specialised support
organising remote teams and introductions to investors that believe in them?
There are certainly "accelerators" offering funding and a relatively basic
structure which themselves remote, and are thus obviously a little more
comfortable with giving seed funding to distributed teams than those which
want to bring the founders all together in one room.

[I worked remotely for an internationally-distributed startup funded by ODINE,
the predecessor to "Data Pitch" (datapitch.eu) which gives data driven
European startups equity-free (EU) funding and a basic program structure
whilst assuming they'll continue working wherever they happen to be based. But
the other side of not pushing everyone into the same room is there's somewhat
less in the way of assistance and introductions than the traditional
accelerator model boasts; not that we were particularly focused on taking
advantage of what was offered at the time]

------
jxub
Could you provide some extra context? This open ended questions are hard to
address correctly.

I have perhaps a wrong impression, but most accelerators are about building
"agile" workflows for inexperienced technical founders, at least the crappy
ones in Europe. Remote-first approach works really well for the
lifestyle/bootstrapped type of business.

------
muzani
This sounds like exactly what YC fellowship is for.

------
contingencies
Probably not but you can always _Show HN: ..._ here.

